# Pee Post



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

Have any of you ever tried this? Does it work? Or just a farce?

http://www.strictlypetsupplies.com/...010279130001&gclid=CNO48-2Ws58CFQ8Mswody1DJhA


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

huh, that's a new one to me. I wonder how they are supposed to work?


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

TheVintageVamp said:


> huh, that's a new one to me. I wonder how they are supposed to work?


Supposedly, the post is treated with pheromones and once your dog pees on it once, he/she will be attracted to using it again due to the scent? Something along those lines....


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

One of my friends tried it with her Rhodesian Ridgebacks. She said it was pretty smelly and her dogs totally ignored it.


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

good to know...thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Besides, once the pup has peed ANYWHERE ("pee post" or not) he is going to be attracted to peeing in the same location again. That's why it's so important to get every bit of smell out if the puppy has an accident inside the house. Kodi has peed in the same place in our yard since the first time he tottered out there as a tiny puppy, and without the help of a Pee Post.<g>


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

that's what i thought as well, Karen


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bought it, didn't work. :rant:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup, I agree with everyone else, it's a waste of money!


----------

